# The breaking of Dhorne (In new style, Updated 9/27/03)



## monboesen (Sep 20, 2003)

Well I think I will give this story hour writing business a second try. I already tried my hands at this story a couple of monts ago but it died a slow death due to a busy schedule and lack of comments. As I did the first time around I will blame spelling, grammatical and general linguistic errors on the fact that english isn’t my first language.

In hindsight one of the elements lacking the first time around was a proper introduction so I will waste no more time and head straight to that.

This story takes place in a homemade world, originally a joint work by a fellow dm and myself. With shame I must admit that I (or we) never got around to naming the entire world nor were we ever close to mapping out more than a fraction. But to keep continuity between several rapid opening and closing games with the same group of players I chose to use this fragmented world consistently. (with the added bonus of players at times recognizing names and places).

The parts of the world this story takes place in is at the northern region of a large continent. Along the northwestern part of this landmass lies a great empire called Dhorne. It is from this land all the player characters come from. To the east of Dhorne lies a strip of desolate rocky desert called the Broken lands (and as many will already have spotted I shamelesly steals names from many sources. I can assure you all that I also steal plots and ideas). Further to the east, squeezed in between the Broken lands and a huge mountain range called Marrak lies the Warring Kingdoms. It consist of twenty or so small backwards countries locked in internal strife. To the north of these, at the very coastline lies the great city Oeryn, a seething sprawl of commerce and crime. 

Well that’s the basic geographical setting if the story catches on and I can find time I will fill in more details.

Much of this game was designed to be an experiment, for instance there is no divine magic. The gods no longer provide the faithful with spells and miracles. So no clerics, druids, rangers or paladins. To make things even worse magic in general is outlawed in Dhorne due to historical reasons. That meant that any wizards and the like would have to do their thing in secrecy.

Characters was rolled with 3d6 for each ability score. These scores represented the characters natural development if he or she did not pursue any special training or education. Then we played part of each characters childhood and adolecence as play by mail. Basicly I wrote up a introduction to the player describing their life so far, their family and so on and presented them with several options. They then replied and described their actions and plans. This carried on to the time I decided to start the game for real. At this point each character had a lot of background and several had actually met each other though the players did not know that. 

It was only at this first actual game night the players got any character sheets. I modified the original (and quite poor) ability scores as I found resonable due to training and education and did likewise with skills and classes. Here I need to explain that we did not play 3ed at that point as it did not exist, but instead used a homebrew pointbased bastardization of 2ed.

At the beginning I had four players and thus four characters. In 3ed terms they would have been approximately 3rd level. They were (in order of appearance).

Manolis. An extreemly intelligent young man whom had risen above his low social class and studied at Falston university. Here he was taught many things including outlawed magic. To cover his expences he forged documents and falsified tax and business papers for a shady merchant. Resently he had to flee the city as one of his fellow magic students lost it and killed several other students. Manolis is a man ripped out of his safe little world and cast into the lions den.

Jonas. A rough merchant of rare goods (read smuggler). Jonas grew up in Abbesborough, a border town linking Dhorne with Oeryn. Jonas has always been looking for the fast way out of conformity and preferrably into luxury. His own father has disowned him and cast him out at the age of fifteen because of his criminal friends and activities. He has already made a small fortune by dealing in outlawed magic. Jonas is big, tough and well travelled. He is pragmatic and greedy.

Gabriel. The bastard son of one of Dhornes greatest nobles. As many other bastards and third or fourth sons Gabriel ended up in a religious order called Knights of the Sons Grace (The Son is a god). In Gabriels case it was choice taken to relieve tension between him and his stepmother. She feared the threat he represented to her firstborn (as Gabriel is older). Tension and stakes were so high that assasination was likely or at least Gabriels father thought so and together they decided that he should join the order. This solved the problem as all members denounces any titles, claims or future inheretance. Gabriel has lost an eye in a duel but is a fearsome fighter nonetheless. Gabriel is brave, honest and likeable. He has sworn six holy oaths (poverty, chastity, honesty, valor, piety, obedience) that he will not break but at times bend.

Ran. Ran is a withchunter. As a child she encountered a hag that stole her smaller brother and has nursed a burning hatred of the tainted (tainted creatures are usually evil outsiders and any other creatures that I deem worthy of great evil including magicians that routinely have relations with demons and devils) ever since. She has been trained to ferret out, track and kill tainted creatures and persons. As all witchunters she can sense taint, in Rans case the can smell it. Witchunters have great power in Dhorne and the right to act as judge, jury and executioner. Ran is hard and selfassured. She knows her place in the world and has the arrogance of one used to be obeyed.

Whew, that was more longwinded that I had hoped but now on to the story.



Part 1

Manolis couldn’t believe his own ears. Hidden from the bandits behind the wagon he could hear Jonas freely offering to help search his wagon for any goods they might want to take. It was about the last thing he would have expected from his large and imposing travel companion even though the other merchants in the caravan had done likewise. 

Yet contrary to the violent nature the young man suspected of him, Jonas presented his wares to the ragged bandits as were it the great market in Falston. He did not even complain as they told him that they were going to take all the wares and drove them away in his own wagon leaving him and Manolis in the dust.

Suddenly inspiration struck. Manolis muttered a simple spell and focused his concentration on Jonas and there it was. The telltale aura of mind magic flickered into his sight, the merchant was charmed and as docile as an old milking cow. 

Gazing at the other forty or so men and women in the caravan he quickly spotted several other such auras on the fiercest of them. Though Manolis knew that magic was not outlawed in these lands it was strange and exhilirating to see it used, almost flaunted, for such a simple task. But whom among the robbers was the magician and how had he cast the spell without notice. He had not been able to see all of the initial negotiating from his hiding place, but surely he would have recognized the words and gestures of a charm.

Unsure of what to do Manolis opted to do nothing. It was not like it was his stuff anyway and what could he really do to deter more than twenty armed highwaymen including a skilled magician. So he hung back and waited for the simple charms to expire. 

Two hours later the merchants were still placing blame, this was done loudly and with plenty of gesturing. Seven of the caravans original nineteen wagons were gone, taken by the robbers. So was all edible and drinkable wares together with anything easily turned to profit. Jonas stood a distance away from the screaming merchants, his forehead creased in thought. In his mind he went over the robbery again and again. No stranger to highway robbery, neither as robber or victim to be honest, he knew something was wrong. There should have been at least threats of fighting and merchants like Bronon and Enich did not just give goods away. At the very least they did not smile and praise the quality of the very same goods while doing so.

“You were influenced by magic, I think it is spent by now” Jonas turned to regard the large softspoken youth sourly. Not only were he softspoken he was also softlooking with a small potbelly and hands that had never seen a days work, honest or otherwise. “So you know magic Manolis, I took you for a forgerer” he replied and gained some satisfaction in the way the youngsters eyes darted around to see if anyone were close enough to hear the words. “Take it easy, out here nobody cares”. Jonas smiled nastily down at the smaller man and hefted his flanged mace “Though it does mean that you’ve just volunteered to help get my things back”. Manolis looked alarmed up at the merchant “Ehhh”. 

Jonas registered that the other merchants had become uncharacteristically silent and turned, hoping they had reached some sort of agreement so that they could get to the business of killing robbers and retrieving his costly wares. His hopes were immedietly shot down. It was not agreement that silenced the men but two omnious horsemen further down the road. One a plate and mail clad knight carrying the Sons heart and shield emblem mounted on a heavily barded horse, the other smaller one clad in dark leathers with a crossbow within easy reach. Red dust from the Broken lands still clung to them and their sweaty horses. Behind him Manolis gave a small simpering sound as the riders neared the caravan.


----------



## monboesen (Sep 21, 2003)

Well onwards to part 2.


Gabriel studied the merchants and guards that had gathered in a small group a little further down the road. From the dark glances they shot each other he got the impression that they had been arguing but had stopped when they heard the horses. Now they just stood there, watching him and his companion suspiciously. Behind them the wagons were spread out but there was no sign of oxes or horses. Among the wagons various goods, boxes and barrels were scattered on the ground. No wonder they looked vary, they had been robbed.

He smiled and shook his head slightly in the shadows of his hooded cloak. This was ironic, had this happened in Dhorne it would have been his duty to help them. If possible track down the criminals and deliver them to justice. But Dhorne was three days behind him and in these lands he was under no such obligation. After crossing the border into the Broken lands his sole duty was to protect his companion from danger. 

Even that was ironic, the lady he accompagnied was no stranger to battle. She had likely seen as much as himself. A witchhunters life was a dangerous one. But contrary to Dhorne where her status provided safety, the very same status could mean trouble here. That was why he accompigned her, Knights of the Sons Grace commanded respect even outside of Dhorne. 

Not that these men, Dhornesian merchants and sellswords, presented any real threat. They would likely show her the respect usually reserved for noblemen. But if whom, or what, she hunted hid among them there could be great danger indeed. With that uncomfortable thought in mind he urged his horse a few steps in front of hers as they closed the distance and spoke.

“Hello good merchants, what has passed here”

Ran gazed intently at the men, looking for her quarry. She had been on the hunt for nearly a month, her first hunt without the safety of Jannt by her side, teaching and protecting her. She had been proud when given the assignment, now she was mostly travel weary. Her companion, the young Knight that Jannt had arranged to travel with her, adressed the men. Whether it was by habit or to give her time to study the men she did not know. She took a deep breath, air rushing through her nostrils and mouth. Sampling, tasting, testing it. A fierce joy shot through her.

There was the rotten stench of taint in the air. Magic had been wrought at this place, though some hours ago. She slowly rode around the men. Several of them shifted uneasily under her silent inspection, but none of them carried the stench of taint. But there, hidden behind a large merchant. A young man fitting the describtion the students and teachers in Falston had given. Large,fatty and redhaired. 

“What’s your name”.

The young man stared up at her, stark naked terror on his face.

“Hhrrmm. I, ehh”. 

Before he got any further the merchants large hand landed on his shoulder.

“This is my second cousin Colill, why do you ask witch…..hunter”. . Ran ignored the insult. 

“Im looking for a man, and your cousin fits the describtion”. 

“What’s this man done to get the hunters after him” 

“He is suspected of being member of a cult, practicing black magic. One of his fellow cultmembers killed more thant twenty students at Falston university”. 

She looked for a reaction in either of the men, and was rewarded with a flinch from the young redheaded one. 

“Well that couldn’t have been my cousin, he’s never been to Falston in his life. Why this is his first time more than a few miles from Abbesborough. Right Colill”. 

The young man nodded vigourously. 

“But if youre looking for black magicians there was one among the men who robbed us” The big man continued. 

“I’ll even help you kill him. There were a lot of them, more than you and that fellow can handle I reckon”.

Ran was confused, clearly these men were lying at least about Colill, if that was his name, but none of them smelled tainted and the other merchants confirmed the large mans story. They had been fooled by magic,  an evil charm robbing them of willpower, and robbed. 

In the end she accepted the large merchants offer,  thinking she could use a bit more time to sort things out. At least they could not get away while being right under her nose.



************************



Jonas and Ran watched the two men watching the village from the hilltop. The mens horses were tethered further down the hill, hidden from any chance glances of the sentries walking the inside of the village palisade wall.

“Looks like soldiers to me, those two” Jonas rumbled.

“Do you know whose”

“Likely Duke Bookleys. He’s the current ruler here and got plenty of reason to worry if what those womens tale were true”

“I guess so, lets head back”

They crept away from their hiding place in the undergrowth. The merchant surprisingly silent for his bulk and the witch hunter a mere shadow besides him.

Half a mile away at the small camp Manolis thoughts streamed though his mind as clouds caught in a angry storm. What should he do. The witch hunters had found him, she was going to kill him for sure. Or at least bring him back to justice in Falston. How could he get away. Had Jonas fooled her with his lies. The uneasy thoughts kept him on his feet, wandering restless around in the camp.

He could make a run for it. Glancing at the armored knight he dismissed the thought. Gabriel was kind enough, in other circumstances Manolis would probably have liked the one eyed knight. He was easygoing and had carefully kept their brief conversation to neutral subjects. But he would not let Manolis go. He had sworn so to the witch hunter and Knights of the Sons Grace never broke their word. For now he would just have to play along, trusting Jonas to keep him safe, after all the merchant had been paid handsomely to do just that. The only comforting thought was that the witch hunter had no legal authority in these lands and seemed unwilling to act before she was sure of who he was.

Gabriel let his eye follow  the roaming man, he was guilty of something all right. It was written all over his face. Gabriel didn't take him for a killer though and he was usually a good judge of character. Could be he was guilty, but of some other crime than Ran suspected. 

“Take it easy Colill. You are making me tired just watching you. Come sit down with me and have a bite to eat” 

Manolis shook his head.

“I’m not hungry”

“Do you think that it’s true what the women in Takon told us. That this Javid fellow just sauntered in and sweet talked all the men to follow him”

Absentmindedly Manolis answered.

“He probably used the same kind of spell as on the merchants, a mind dulling one. They saw him as a friend or leader… err…. I mean…. ” With his head as read as his hair he shut his mouth and shot the knight a horrified look.

“That seems likely, but why” half smiled Gabriel.

Manolis kept his silence and sat down sullenly with his back to the young knight. Soon after the other two came back.

He kept his silence as they discussed what to do. The two scouts were a sure sign that lord Bookley was aware of the robbers and the potentially dangerous situation. Gabriel was in favor of speaking with the lord, apparently sure that the noble would help the merchants. Jonas who knew the lands and the lords better, had little faith in that plan. He was of the opinion that the lord was likely to confiscate any valuables the robbers may have for his trouble, if he would help at all. Ran cared little for the lord or the merchants vares, her plans all gravitated towards gaining entry to the village and somehow kill the sorcerous leader. She had been able to sniff out vague traces of taint even from their hiding place in the bushes.

In the end Ran and Jonas somewhat surprised found themselves agreeing that they needed someone to spy inside the fortified village. They convinced Gabriel of the soundness of their plan and then had to decide who the spies should be. In the end their was only one option. It could not be Jonas as the robbers would surely recognize him, nor could it be Gabriel as the knight would not lie even to save his own life. That left only Ran and Colill. 

Manolis who had been daydreaming about the good times with Louisa and professor McDougall before the incident found the others three watching him critically.

Jonas voiced his opinion. “What should we pass him as. He’s to soft to be a farmer or soldier” 

“A scribe maybe or a minstrel. Can you sing ?” Asked Ran.

Manolis shook his head “But I can write and do sums very well”

“I hardly think they will be looking for scribes or taxmen. Maybe you could pass as a magician” Jonas threw him a wicked smile.

“Colill do you go to church often”  asked Gabriel “You could pass for a priest. They’re welcome most places”



********



Ran looked at the sleeping men, she was in doubt. The masters had not prepared her to handle situations like this. At school everything had seemed much more simple. Surely Colill and Jonas lied about their relationship, but was the young man the one she hunted. He did not display any evidence of taint. No smell, mutations or other such signs.

Anyway she was not one to take chances. There could be fighting tomorrow and she had to assure herself. From her pack she took out a wooden box. In the flickering light from the fire she chose a flask from the box and poured a small amount of thick liquid onto a small piece of cloth. She then went to Colills sleeping form and smeared it on his arm. The concortion was harmless and would but numb the flesh a bit. 

While waiting for it to work she took out a silver needle and another flask. She opened it with utmost care and dipped the needle into the dark liquid. Without hesitation she again moved to Colill and pierced his arm with the needle. If he was tainted the poison would kill him, if not it should have little effect. For good measure she repeated the process on the sleeping merchant. Then she waited in the dark.



********



Manolis scratched his arm as they drew near the gates. Some bug had bitten him during the night and the swollen patch of skin itched terribly.

Two sturdy farmers in ill fitting leathers brandishing swords in a way they thought menacing but Ran inept stood guard at the wooden gate.

“Stop and tell us what you’re doing here” The men eyed Ran with a mix of interest and nervousness. She looked both pretty and dangerous in her dark tight leather with the narrow sword at her side and crossbow slung over the back. 

“Why I’ve heard someone’s hiring and I have the skills required”

“And what about your companion”

“Well that’s my priest.”

“Your priest ?” The guard obviously had trouble understanding what need a mercenary could have of a priest.

“You never know when you need someone to do a blessing. Or read someone their last rites” She stared at him.

The flustered guard took the sure way out. 

“Wait here while I fetch sergeant Viltom”

Manolis tried to look calm as Ran intimidated the guards. Soon after she dealt with the sly looking sergeant and after haggling a bit about the pay and assuring that her priest needed no separate coin they were let into the walled village. On a pure impish impulse he spoke a blessing over the two guards as he passed them. Gabriel had taught him several different ones and Manolis ever the student remembered them all perfectly.

Then the gates closed behind them and they were inside the village along with hundreds of armed men and a sorcerer.


----------



## monboesen (Sep 22, 2003)

Part 3.

As the patrol rode up to them Jonas cursed the knight inwardly. He had flat out refused to seek cover in the bushes by the road when they heard the horses. Not that it would have done them much good anyway, with all that glinting metal he was as inconspicuous as a veiled seltouk in bloody Woodsown.

“Let me do the talking “ He growled.

The last thing he wanted now was the knight explaining exactly what they were doing here.

The soldiers slowed to a canter as they drew close. Hands hovering to close to weapons for comfort.

“Good day and well met. What a joy to see the lords own when you need them” 

Jonas greeted them with a warm honest smile he had practiced to perfection.

“State your names and your business in Lord Bookleys lands” 

“I am Jonas a merchant hailing from Abbesborough and this is my guard Gabriel. I have been robbed and we are following the robbers to get my goods and wagon back. It must be Birans blessing that I have met you. Surely Lord Bookley wants to see these bandits punished for their evil deed.”

“A merchant you say. Lets see your papers then.”

Jonas reached inside his coat and held out the toll paper. 

“I’ve paid good money at the border. And gladly knowing that the Lord insures safe travel for all payers” 

Off course he had done no such thing. Old Clem was handy with pen and paper and his services were available for a mere fraction of lord Bookleys toll. Jonas regarded toll and taxes as plain robbery and had paid neither for several years.

The soldier inspected the papers though Jonas found it unlikely that the sweaty man could read.

“They seem to be in order. You and your guard look like men not afraid of a good fight and thus  I have an offer for you. The bandits you mentioned are going to get a lesson soon and lord Bookly could use a few more men to teach it.”

The five soldiers spread out and surrounded the two men.

“I’m sure you would both be delighted to enter the lords service and fight in his name to do vengeance”

“A very tempting offer sergeant. Unfortunately I will have to decline,  I’m a peaceful man with no stomach for violence” 

Jonas belittled his words by placing hand on the heavy mace hanging from his belt and moving to stand back to back with Gabriel. The knight merely smiled agreeably at the soldiers and seemed very relaxed for a man close to fighting at such uneven odds.

The soldier in charge looked uncertain at the two large and well armed men.

“Very well. But I will not tolerate your presence here. You will leave by the north road immedietly”

Jonas and Gabriel eyed each other. It would make their plan more difficult but so would a fight with the soldiers. They turned and walked down the road.



******



The village consisted of twelve small thatched houses and a newly built palisade of logs. Inside two hundred men lived. Manolis looked around. Most of the were just farmers or craftsmen, poorly equipped, but with high spirits. Among them were small groups of more hardened men with real armor and weapons looking worn with use. One such knot of men had stayed close, watching them ever since they gained entry. 

He had not yet seen the leader Javid who according to the men had confiscated the best house for himself and rarely left it. They had been told that he would see them later and that they would have to swear fealty to him. Ran had protested a bit, mostly to avoid suspicion, and then given in.

The stolen wagons had been left close to Javids house. Most of the goods were gone, likely spread out among the robbers.

Cheering and clapping filled the air. Turning his head Manolis saw a man coming round the house. He stopped frequently to exchange a few words or shake hands with the men, but his general direction was the fire that they shared with the mercenaries. As he closed they could see that his clothes were fitting for a noble and that he was graced with a handsome manly face and build. Soon he stood in front of them greeting and shaking hands. His voice was a rich baritone, smooth and  sure.

“So you are the latest recruits for my army. A warrior lady, deadly I’m sure and beautiful too.” 

Javid bowed elegantly and kissed her hand. For some reason Ran seemed to have trouble breathing.

“And a priest. You are most certainly welcome. The men here are sadly lacking spiritual guidance”

He shook Manolis hand vigorously. 

“As a formality you have to swear fealty to me before you can enter my service. It’s nothing really. All the men here have done so.”

As he leaned closer to them Ran suppressed a gagging sound.

“These men are simple” 

he whispered. 

“They need ceremony and ritual to gain purpose and surety. Worldly people like you understand this I’m sure. Just repeat after me.”

Javid straightened and spoke loudly.

“I do solemnly swear to follow and obey…… To never let harm come to you or betray you in word or action….. I will keep my oath until Torymus judges my soul”

As Manolis repeated the words he could feel compulsion trying to sink roots into his mind. With an effort he fought it off. Formality indeed. That was one powerful glamour. How did the man do that without gestures, words of magic or components. 

He looked worriedly at Ran trying to discern if the spell had taken hold of her. She was pale and sweaty but her eyes were sharp without the dulled appearance that so often followed charms and compulsions.

With his business done Javid took off with an artful goodbye. As he disappeared in the sea of men around them Ran took several deep breaths and steadied herself. The stench around the sorcerer was almost unbearable. She had near vomited and then he had tried to enspell her. She had been tempted to strike him down immediately but caution had stayed her hand. The men would have torn her apart. She would have to bide her time.



******



Gabriel sweated in his heavy armor. The run in with the soldiers had forced them to a long trek through the woods. But at least they had reached the hill west of village in time. Hopefully Ran and Colill had less problems with their part of the plan if so he should be able to see their signal from here soon after the sun had set. It riled him a bit this sneaking around and possibly doing murder in the night. But it was not his decision. The command had been to protect Ran at all costs, and as long as he did not have to break his wovs he would do so. He suspected the hairy merchant had no such compunctions about hiding and murdering in the night, though he was likely here simply out of greed. He wanted his goods back and if he could revenge himself on the robbers he would do so. 

From their vantage point he could see over the crude wooden palisade protecting the village. The number of men inside surprised and worried him. It was one thing to fight a few robbers of questionable loyalty. But down there was a small army. If anything went wrong it would be hell to get out of there.

Later he could see the many cooking fires blazing and the later yet dying down. He was beginning to feel anxious, what was Ran and Colill doing. He had expected to see the signal by now. Beside him Jonas equally worried though for different reasons shifted uneasily.

Then as if by magic lights appeared on the rim of hill on the opposite side of the village. Lots of lights.


----------



## monboesen (Sep 22, 2003)

Part 4.

The three mercenaries were going to be a problem. They had not let Ran or Colill out of their sight since they entered the village. Right now they honkered down at a fire, the greasy one leering at them. His eyes roamed over them both in a way that left Ran unsure it was her or Colill he fancied. Perhaps it was both of them. 

During the day she had drifted through the entire village, sniffing and searching. She had found no other signs of taint than in Javid and the house he occupied. And on that house the windows were covered with planks denying curious glances. It had a door at either end and though there were no formal guards at least one small group of sellswords hung around near the house.

Light was fading by the minute now and most of the men had settled for the night. She desperately needed privacy to signal Gabriel and Jonas. Some sort of distraction that would let her slip away. It would have to Colill. She nudged him.

“Colill make a distraction that will let me get out of sight”

“Ehh…. A distraction, what do you mean” the perplexed Manolis looked at her.

“Get their attention, I don’t care how. Just get their eyes of me”

Nervous and with his mind racing Manolis finally rose and declared in a small voice. 

“It is time for the evening blessing. We must honor… We must honor….Eh..  Elume so that she will rise again come morning” 

He moved to the three mercenaries fire and continued his voice gaining strength to rise above the general murmuring.

“Gather here men and get Elumes blessing before nightfall”. Their interest piqued several nearby men crowded the fire.

In near desperation Manolis rambled on.

“Look at the fire. The fire that the great Elume gifted our forefathers with. The fire that rises in the sky and provides warmth and growth”

In the back of the gathering crowd Ran easily slipped away and speedily continued to the west end of the village.

Nearing the end of his religious knowledge and ability to convincingly lie to cover the lack of it Manolis continued in the language of magic. There seemed to be some other commotion from the palisade, maybe a warning. But lost in the magic he ignored it and focused on the fire. Nursing it, calling to it. He could feel the energy building to a peak. Then he released it.

Ran had just lighted the bulls eye lantern as the night sky behind her erupted in brilliant lights of many colors. She could hear men screaming and cursing. Ignoring it and of the certain opinion that her two armed allies would soon be needed she flashed five short beams of light over the wall. She jumped down from the wagon into the space between it and the wall hoping that Gabriel would see the signal and was close to the village.



******



“Sh** what’s going on”  was all Jonas managed to say before the lights on the hill was surpassed by an impressive display of colored lights from the village. Mere seconds later the agreed five blinks shot out in the night, but by then both men were already sprinting towards the village.



*****



Manolis was astonished. He had used the spell once before to enjoy the beautiful fireworks it produced. He had never realized the effect it would have on nearly a hundred completely unprepared men. Most of them stumbled around screaming, clutching their eyes. Bumbling into each other, falling, crying and cursing. 

Close to tears himself he slunk away towards the wagons where he expected Ran to wait. 

From her hiding place Ran noticed a lot of small lights on a nearby hill. The lights moved down the hill, towards the village. Sentries from that side, the eastern, blew horns and screamed warnings trying to ready the men. Their effort was largely hindered by the many blinded men. While she waited two men came running to Javids house and entered closing the door behind them.

Manolis stopped before reaching the wagon. With his mind once again fully focused on what lay ahead he wasted no time uttering spells to protect him and enchance his strength before moving on. 

Ran heard running feet and jingling armor from the other side of the wall followed by a hushed voice calling her name. As soon as she answered a rope went over the wall and she tied to the wagon. Less than a minute after all four companions huddled in the shadows. In the general confusion no one had noticed them. Most of the men had gathered near eastern gates. There was a lot of shouting and little organization.

“He is in that house, there’s  at least two other men in there” 

Ran pointed and then promptly moved to the door but found it locked or barred. Gabriel followed her while Manolis hung back. Jonas for some reason rummaged around under the wagon. 

“No lock, it must be barred” concluded Gabriel and took some steps back and then rushed forward slamming into the door. It did not give an inch.

Just then three men came running around the corner of the house, weapons drawn. Manolis recognized the three mercenaries that had followed them all day. 

“There you are my little bird. I knew something about you wasn’t right. A spy I think” the greasy one adressed Ran and cautiously moved closer, sword at the ready. The two others circled Gabriel, ignoring the unarmed Manolis.

The initial attack unexpectedly came from under the wagon. With a soft click and hum a bolt buried itself in one of Gabriels opponents and he crumbled without a sound. The other one swung at Gabriel who easily parried, forced the sword out wide and followed up into the opening scoring a gash along the mans ribs. 

Ran was in more trouble. The fighter was skilled and strong, and she was forced to duck and parry furiously to avoid his blade, finding no time for a return strike. Manolis looked uncertain at the battling forms but then felt the strength of magic coursing through his muscles. He grabbed a board from a splintered case and with a roar he swung it at the surprised man throwing him to the ground with a cracked skull.

Gabriels opponent realized the worsening situation and attacked desperately. Again the knight easily caught the blow, this time on his shield, and then ran the man through.

Swearing Jonas came out from under the wagon, crossbow in hand.

“Are they in there, what are you waiting for. Lets get the f****** thieving bastards. They’ve taken everything”

“The door is barred. We need a ram” Gabriels looked around for suitable piece of wood.

Exited and terrified from the brief battle and with dangerous amounts of adrenaline coursing through his veins from his spell, Manolis uttered yet another primal roar and sprinted into the door throwing it wide open. His momentum carried him further into the dark room and he felt something sting his left leg. In the shadows he could see an overturned table in front of the door to the next room. Someone was moving behind it.

Eager to get to the sorcerer Ran followed Manolis into the house with Gabriel on her heels. Jonas equally eager to get his hands on the thieves joined them. As he moved in another crossbow bolt sped from behind the table lodging in a rib. The terrible pain overcame him and he swooned.

Realizing he had to act before the hidden enemies had time to reload Gabriel charged forward and around the table slashing at one of the assailants, but missed in the dark. Ran sought cover behind a chair and readied her crossbow for a shot. It dawned upon Manolis that he might have done something foolish and he threw himself to the floor right in front of the overturned table.

The snipers drew weapons and attacked Gabriel but failed to bypass his armor. Seconds later they were both down. One with Rans bolt through his head the other by Gabriels sword.

Gabriel cautiously opened the door and light streamed out the opening. Ran saw that they were in a kitchen and that Jonas was down and unconscious in a pool of blood.

Gabriel peeked into the next room

“Torymus protect us”

The room was predominantly red and brown. It was not its original color but stemmed from the frivolous amounts of blood spilled and splashed at everything in the room. From hooks in the ceiling hang what Gabriel fervently hoped was the butchered remains of livestock. A hope that died as he spotted the heads. Small heads.

Manolis gagged and then vomited loudly. 

The hardened witchhunter merely moved into the room. 

“The merchant is bleeding to death” she said as she passed the knight and continued forward to the door across the room.

Torn between duty and need Gabriel yelled at Manolis.

“Press you hands into his wound. You must stop the bleeding”

Ran carefully opened the door and found the room empty. The backdoor leading out was open. Through it she could se fighting further away in the village. The attackers wore uniforms. She rushed out the door and looked around trying to spot the sorcerer. But she couldn’t find him in the milling battle. 

As she turned she saw a dark shape climbing the palisade over by the wagons. It slipped over and was gone. She moved and sniffed the air, instantly catching the cloying stench of taint. So the sorcerer had abandoned his men. Good, the hunt had only just begun.

Inside the house Gabriel found a near panicking Manolis both hands pressed firmly down on Jonas chest. A bolt sprouted between them. 

“Let me see the wound”

Luckily the bleeding had stopped, but the bolt was lodged firmly in a rib.

“Help me carry him. We must get out of here”

To Gabriels surprise the young man knelt down cradled and then lifted the larger man as where Jonas but a child.

“I can carry him. Lets go”

With some trouble the three companions got the wounded merchant over the wall and left the fighting behind.


----------



## monboesen (Sep 27, 2003)

Part 5

Ran kneeled and studied the muddy ground. She quickly spotted the imprint of Javids well tailored boots. Along them were tracks of four other men carrying moderately heavy burdens. They would be easy to hunt down even with the stench of taint long gone to the wind, or at least they would have been if she could have followed them right away. But that was not to be, the beefy merchants wound was deep and he could only be moved slowly on a litter. Had it not been for Gabriels sure hands and knowledge of wounds Jonas would have died that night. 

She turned her head and looked at the litter and three men further down the narrow path. Colill too was wounded. A superficial cut in the thigh, but he moaned and limped as had his leg been half severed. She shouldn’t have cared, he was a liar and maybe a magician. But Colill had come to her aid. Had attacked the greasy but dangerous mercenary,  blatantly disregarding the fact that he had no armor, no real weapon and obviously no skill at fighting. Still, she shouldn’t care. 

She had not yet questioned him about the incident at the fire, his little distraction. In truth she was afraid of what the answers might be. This was much harder that they had ever told her, witch hunters were not supposed to like their prey.



*******



(As I have realised that it will take me forever to write the story in the format used up until now, I have decide to change the pace and reduce the detail. Please comment on your preference)



******



The seldom used path cut northwest through the forest and eventually to the small village they had left the day before. They were met by wailing women and confusion. Javid and his men had come upon the village at early morning. This time there had been no sweet words, full of promises of riches and justice. They had taken the villagers last horse and plenty of food and drink and offered nothing but rape and violence in return. As they left Javid had commanded his men to bring along two children. The two small boys mother had received a thorough beating as she tried to stop them.

The news galled and enraged Gabriel. But even though both he and Ran wanted to set after the villains right away, the two others wounds prevented any immidiate action. Gabriel assured the women that most af their men would return home in time for the harvest and swore that he would see the boys back or avenge their deaths. 

He then walked the long way back to the fortified village to reclaim his and Rans horses and find out what had happened after the attack. On the way he met a patrol of Lord Bookley soldiers who escorted him to their liege. To his surprise Gabriel found out that Lord Bookley actually came from Dhorne. The lord was a former lieutenant, whom had tired of the rigid social structure in Dhorne, that kept him from advancing further due to his birth as a commoner. He had left Dhorne and taken work for the former lord of these lands and when he died Bookley had grasped the reigns of power. After much politeness and diplomatic words the two men actually found that the liked each other. In the end Gabriel swore to bring back Javid dead or alive. In return he got back the animals and a promise of swift and merciful judgement of Javids easily defeated ragtag army. At late night he returned to the small ravaged village and his companions.

As Jonas regained conciousnes the next day, the litter was rigged to one of the horses and Manolis put on the other. The tracks were still fresh and easy to follow, they headed steadily east, towards the Broken Lands. By the end of the day vegetation had become sparse and further to the east the red cliffs and dust dominated. Ran assured the others that they had gained on the kidnappers, the children slowed them down, but it would take days before they caught up. Jonas was feeling better and surprisingly keen on catching Javid. Privately the other three each wondered about the merchants motivation. Manolis was silent and moody, the withchunter and knight did not let him out of sight, and the road would take them back to Dhorne. 

After a meager meal and a cold night they continued. The tracks surprisingly turned south after some hours. Heading away from the road to Abbesborough and directly into the rocky red desert, undeterred the witchhunter lead on. That night they didn’t even have a fire as they had found nothing to burn. Ran thought they might catch their prey the next day or at least the day after.

As they broke camp with the already unforgiving sun hammering down, they all heard a faint baying. A startling sound that rose and fell in an undulating rhythm. None of them thought it a good sign, but it might mean that they were closer than they had thought. But hours later the baying still continued, with only short breaks of blessed silence. The sound grated on their nerves, sapped concentration and will to go on. It was at times quite close, but they had yet to see any sign of whom or what was uttering the demoralising sounds. 

Only when Ran found tracks of some large canine creature the pieces clicked into place for her. The stalkers were themselves stalked. A terrible beast known only as a howler was hunting them. If she did not take action they would be reduced to mindless, catatonic shells,  easily slain and eaten by the hellish creature, before the day was over. Working quickly she deviced earplugs from sticky sap of cacti and threads riped from their clothes. These dampened the sound, but as the sun set she could still see the signs of beginning apathy in her companions. Especially Jonas had lost interest in his surroundings and had to be prompted to speak or perform even menial tasks. 

In the dying sunlight they climbed a steep hill to set camp at a narrow ledge, fearing an attack in the night. Soon after the baying stopped and sweet silence filled their ears. All except Ran felt relief, she instead feared that the howler had only stopped to sneak up on them in the dark. Like most tainted creatures it preferred darkness. 

She herself took first watch, hoping that even a few hours of sleep would help the others throw of the insidious effect of the baying and Gabriel did seem more clearheaded as she woke him for the second watch. Gabriel and Ran had decided to trust the two others not to kill them or run off while they slept, and no longer had to assure that one of them was awake at all times.

Gabriel meticously put on his plate armor and began his watch. Though he was still tired and affected by the howling he half an hour later heard scraping sounds from further down. As he looked down the hillslope he saw a terrible spiked houndlike beast, the size of a horse, moving in the moonlight. Just then its head snapped up and the glowing eyes stared right at him. Exploding into motion the beast cleared a good third of the distance to the ledge in one leap and raced on toward him, slavering jaws full of long sharp teeth wide open.


----------

